# Stuck Deck Door



## bigw (Feb 17, 2007)

MY sliding deck door will not slide more than a few inches before it gets stuck..I cleaned out the tracks and it still sticks.  I noticed screws in the door, but am unsure which lower or raise the door and which hold the frame together,,can I greasethe track with lithium or silicone grease??any other suggestions would be helpful


----------



## wienerwater (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello bigw,
First, I would not be keen on "grease" since it can be a real magnet for dirt, debris, making a bigger mess. There should be an adjustment on the ends of the door at the bottom, for height adjustment. Just turn the screw,slightly, say 1 turn, and see if it helps or worsens the problem. Try the other way if need, but you can always go to where you started again to not worsen the issue. Check for anything binding in the track maybe a dry roller, which you could free up with a shot of say WD-40. Just try and see what's making it bind up, dirt, broken piece of weather stripping...whatever.
Good luck!


----------



## bigw (Feb 17, 2007)

There are two screws that I can see..One is rather large and is above the smaller one...Is it the big one or ths smaller one I turn??And do I need to do this at both sides of the door?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You need to determine which side of the door is sticking so walk over to the door and open it enough to get a hold of it and then lift, try the left side then the right. Now open it till it stops and do the same thing. Whatever side won't lift needs to be adjusted. Try the screw above the small screw 1 full turn at a time.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Make sure the rollers are not broken or have flat spots on them. If that is the problem and you can identify the manufacturer, they will probably be able to sell you some more.
Glenn


----------



## allaboutdoors (Mar 14, 2007)

The rollers could be bad and that is hard to tell until you have tried everything and then finally pull the door out to check them.
Your track could be worn. You can replace this or cover it with a stainless steel track cover.
If it is an adjustment problem, your door should have a tendency to rock while you roll it. To check the adjustment, close the door until there is just a crack of light showing through between the door and the jamb. This crack should be even from top to bottom. Further info on adjustment is available here. We also may have most of the parts you need.


----------



## donnap (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is a link to a great article:

http://www.swisco.com/Screen/article_keep_door_sliding


----------

